# Splitting a Hive



## casper_zip (Apr 16, 2010)

How do you correctly split a hive ? I have one that is huge, would like to make two hives out of it. What is best time of year, and do I order a new queen, and move some honey to the new hive ? I need all the help I can get, and thank you in advance.

casper_zip

Southwest Louisiana


----------



## duck_nutt (Apr 27, 2010)

start here...http://www.bushfarms.com/beessplits.htm

mark it as a favorite.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

When you say huge, just how do you mean? How many brood boxes, supers, etc? And what is the status of your honey flow, and your goal for your bees? If you want a honey crop, you'll get much more honey from a huge hive, than two smaller ones. 

The link to Bush's site is well worth your reading. So glad you're having such a good time with the bees! They are exciting!
Regards,
Steven


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Also try the SEARCH function on the top of the toolbar, many threads are available for review on this and many other topics.


----------

